# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  βοηθεια για προγραμματισμο Texecom veritas r8

## gibsonlp

εχει προγραμματισει κανεις την συγκεκριμενη μοναδα?προσπαθησα χτες να διαβασω το μανουαλ αλλα τπτ.οποιος γνωριζει κατι ας μου πει.
εχω συνδεσει οτι χρειαζομουν πανω στον πινακα(6 ζωνες εκ των οποιων,η μια ειναι ενα ρανταρ)Για το μονο που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι η συνδεσμολογια της εξωτερικης σειρηνας

----------


## Nightkeeper

> εχει προγραμματισει κανεις την συγκεκριμενη μοναδα?προσπαθησα χτες να διαβασω το μανουαλ αλλα τπτ.οποιος γνωριζει κατι ας μου πει.
> εχω συνδεσει οτι χρειαζομουν πανω στον πινακα(6 ζωνες εκ των οποιων,η μια ειναι ενα ρανταρ)Για το μονο που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι η συνδεσμολογια της εξωτερικης σειρηνας



Γεια σου φιλε μου.Η μοναδα ειναι πολυ απλη στον προγραματισμο αλλα και στην συνδεσμολογια,τη προβλημα εχεις με την εξωτερικη σειρηνα ?

----------


## gibsonlp

η σειρηνα μου εξω ειχε τις εξης επαφες 
12V,0V,SSR +-,Tamper

μεσα ο πινακας μου εχει Strobe,0V,Tamper,Bell,12V αν θυμαμαι καλα

τι κ τι συνδεω για να παιξει?

εχεις κανενα μανουαλ για την εγκατασταση?βασικα επειδη μου τον εδωσαν μεταχειρησμενο,πρεπει να τον κανω ενα γενικο reset και μετα να τον προγραμματισω.κωδικος εγκαταστατη ειναι συγκεκριμενος ή ειναι διαφορετικο για καθε κομματι?

----------


## vasilllis

κανε μια αναζητηση τον τυπο του κεντρου.δεν εχεις βρει καννενα μανουαλ;

----------


## gibsonlp

τον εκανα αναζητηση,το μανουαλ το αγγλικο το εχω αλλα το προβλημα μου κυριως ειναι το πως θα συνδεσω τις επαφες της σειρηνας....

----------


## σεατ

βαλε κωδικο 4321 πατα PROG  και μετα την εντολη που θες πχ με την 60 εντολη αλλαγη κωδικου πατας νεο κωδικο  πατας PROG πατας RESET και αυτο ηταν. γεια να μπεις στον προγραματισμο =  πατας 1234PROG νουμερο εντολης πατας PROG πατας RESET  και εισαι οκ.τι σειρηνα εχεις;  εγω συνδεσα στο ιδιο κεντρο μια ιταλικη 3ι ιnternasional =+12ν συνδεσα στο AUX +  και μειων στο -AUX  εντολη παιρνω απο το Bel  μεσα στην οποια εκανα βραχυκ.σε 2 επαφες. Α=permanent positive supply +12v 
B=switched negatine to actinate sounder    c=negative tamper return  D=permanent negative supply ov  S=switched negative to activate strobe

----------


## stinger

> η σειρηνα μου εξω ειχε τις εξης επαφες 
> 12V,0V,SSR +-,Tamper
> 
> μεσα ο πινακας μου εχει Strobe,0V,Tamper,Bell,12V αν θυμαμαι καλα
> 
> τι κ τι συνδεω για να παιξει?
> 
> εχεις κανενα μανουαλ για την εγκατασταση?βασικα επειδη μου τον εδωσαν μεταχειρησμενο,πρεπει να τον κανω ενα γενικο reset και μετα να τον προγραμματισω.κωδικος εγκαταστατη ειναι συγκεκριμενος ή ειναι διαφορετικο για καθε κομματι?



η σειρηνα σου ειναι πανευκολη στην συνδεση της 
οι επαφες συνδεονται ως εξης : στα 12v - 0v θα συνδεσεις την τροφοδοσια της σειρηνας απο τις αντιστοιχες κλεμες του πινακα..
το ταμπερ με μια 24ωρη ζωνη  του πινακα
οι επαφες SSR+ SSR- δεν συνδεονται ταυτοχρονα και οι δυο...ειναι για το τριγκερ της σειρηνας
δηλαδη η SSR+ εχει μονιμα 12βολτ και οταν κοβονται δινει συναγερμο ..το αντιστοιχο συμβαινει και με την SSR- 
αυτο μπορεις να το πετυχεις με μια pgm απο τον προγραμματισμο η με ενα ρελε χωρις προγραμματισμο...αν θελεις μπορω να σου το δειξω και με σχημα για το ρελε

----------


## Nightkeeper

> η σειρηνα μου εξω ειχε τις εξης επαφες 
> 12V,0V,SSR +-,Tamper
> 
> μεσα ο πινακας μου εχει Strobe,0V,Tamper,Bell,12V αν θυμαμαι καλα
> 
> τι κ τι συνδεω για να παιξει?
> 
> εχεις κανενα μανουαλ για την εγκατασταση?βασικα επειδη μου τον εδωσαν μεταχειρησμενο,πρεπει να τον κανω ενα γενικο reset και μετα να τον προγραμματισω.κωδικος εγκαταστατη ειναι συγκεκριμενος ή ειναι διαφορετικο για καθε κομματι?




Εχω τον προγραμματισμο του στα αγγλικα(αναγκαστηκα και εκανα registration στο site για να τα παρω),αν το θες στειλε μου το email σου .
Για τη σειρηνα θες ρελε οποσδηποτε.

----------


## σεατ

πες μας ποια σειρηνα εχεις ορισμενες δεν θελουν ρελε

----------


## Nightkeeper

> πες μας ποια σειρηνα εχεις ορισμενες δεν θελουν ρελε




Καλα....ρωτας κατι πραγματα,απορω,δεν διαβαζεις? Ο φιλος ειπε παραπανω τη επαφες εχει η σειρηνα του..
Αρχικό μήνυμα από *gibsonlp*....η σειρηνα μου εξω ειχε τις εξης επαφες 12V,0V,SSR +-,Tamper.... 
αλλα μαλλον εσυ δεν καταλαβες ποια ειναι........οκ.........

----------


## σεατ

η εισε εξυπνος η κανειςς τον εξυπνο η υπαρχει και η 3λυση που δεν κανει να τη πω δημοσια!!!!!μην εισε απολυτος-ξερωλας .η δικια μου σηρεινα και η  s-125 δεν θελουν ρελε αρα;;;;;   καλο εινε να μην προκαλεις αλλα εσυ το βιολι σου. και αλλος σου τη ν   εχει πει.αν ξερεις να απαντας να μην κανεις τον πολυξερω.εχει και ζεστη τωρα!!!!!!

----------


## σεατ

ποια εινε η σηρεινα;;;;;;δ εν θα μας πεις;;;;;

----------


## gibsonlp

ειχε ενα ρελε συνδεδεμενο αλλα το aposindesa.episis afto to relay itan sindedemeno me ena koumpi reset to opoio episis aposindesa alla exo tis sindesmologies tou.telos pano sto relay eixe k to dialer.to relay itan tis alpha security.i seirina den thimamai.sorry gia to greeklish alla grafo apo kinito

----------


## Nightkeeper

> η εισε εξυπνος η κανειςς τον εξυπνο η υπαρχει και η 3λυση που δεν κανει να τη πω δημοσια!!!!!μην εισε απολυτος-ξερωλας .η δικια μου σηρεινα και η  s-125 δεν θελουν ρελε αρα;;;;;   καλο εινε να μην προκαλεις αλλα εσυ το βιολι σου. και αλλος σου τη ν   εχει πει.αν ξερεις να απαντας να μην κανεις τον πολυξερω.εχει και ζεστη τωρα!!!!!!




Σιγα ρε φιλε..κοψε τα φραπογαλα και ηρεμησε λιγο,γιατι ταραζεσαι? ''3λυση που δεν κανει να τη πω δημοσια'' ποια ειναι ? Στηλε μου πμ αν δεν θες απο εδω.
Η καλητερα πες στον ανθρπωπο πως να το κανει,ανεβασε και κανα σχεδιο να σε δουμε.

----------


## σεατ

1 χρ.που ειμε γραμμενος  εχω ανεβασει πολλα σχεδια ε;;;;;;; πολυξερε ε πολυξερε .δεν ειμε επαγγελματιας εγαταστατης αλλα εχω περασει 3-4 συστηματα και βοηθαω οσω και οταν μπορω  και δεν ειμε ξερωλας -απολυτος σαν και σενα .α και κατι αλλο ειμε νομιμος εχω αδεια μη με (καρφωσεις )  και οταν λες ανθρπωπο τι ενωεις δεν καταλαβενω;;;;;; αντε γεια κανε κανενα μπανακι και τα λεμε απο Σεπτεμβρη .δεν ασχολουμε με σενα στα σοβαρα σε βαρεθηκα.

----------


## gibsonlp

θα μου απαντησει κανεις ομως?το απογευμα πρεπει να παω να το τελειωσω το θεμα...

----------


## stinger

το σχηματικο που σου δειχνω δεν απαιτει προγραμματισμο...οταν ενεργοποιηθει το ρελε θα κοψει την επαφη με την σειρηνα και θα χτυπα ...ειναι λιγο προχειρο διοτι βιαζομουν αλλα αν εχεις αλλες ερωτησεις εδω ειμαστε...πιθανον να χρειαζεται αντισταση στο πηνιο του ρελε παραλληλα..κοιταξε το μανιουαλ του κεντρου σου...μια διοδος σβεσης 1n4007 δεν θα εβλαπτε παραλληλα στο πηνιο επισης και καλο ειναι να επιλεξεις ρελε με αντισταση πηνιου περιπου 270-400ωμ

----------


## gibsonlp

με τη σειρηνα ολα καλα οπως μου τα γραφεις.στον πινακα ομως ο οποιος ειναι αυτος http://www.e-fireandsecurity.co.uk/prodzoomimg4020.jpg τι ακριβως στελνω?το ρελε ειναι αυτο SNC00183.jpg το οποιο επισης πως θα συνδεθει?εχει απο τη μια προφανως τις επαφες του πηνιου και απο την αλλη ΝΟ,ΙΝ,ΝC.To reset το πληκτρο σε τι χρησιμευει?τελος το Dialer ηταν κ αυτο πανω στο ρελε,πως το συνδεω?

----------


## stinger

ειναι πανευκολα αυτα που θελεις...επειδη δεν εχω χρονο τωρα θα σου κανω ενα σχηματικο αργοτερα να καταλαβεις πως συνδεονται εκτος κι αν με προλαβει καποιος αλλος..bell -0v εκει συνδεεται το πηνιο του ρελε . 12v-0v συνδεεται η τροφοδοσια της σειρηνας.. TAMP-0V συνδεεται το ταμπερ της σειρηνας σου..strobe-0v συνδεονται συσκευες π.χ λαμπα με αναλαμπες η φαρος κτλ...το ρελε σου ειναι ετοιμο για συνδεση η εξοδος του προστατευεται απο ασφαλεια 2Α..το IN αντοιστιχει στο COM τα υπολοιπα ως εχουν...το reset πληκτρο δεν φαινεται και ο dialer..

----------


## gibsonlp

το dialer SNC00184.jpg και το reset SNC00185.jpgSNC00186.jpg

----------


## gibsonlp

κανεις????????

----------


## stinger

τι δεν καταφερες ακομα?? εκανες τις συνδεσεις οπως ειπαμε??? το reset και dialer δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω απο τις φωτογραφιες που εβαλες...γιατι το χρειαζεσαι αφου ο πινακας σου εχει τηλεφωνητη και κωδικοποιητη..

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα μήπως αυτό που αποκαλείς ρισετ είναι κουμπί πανικού;
στην ουσία είναι μια μαγνητική επαφή που όταν πατάς το κουμπί απομακρύνεται ο μαγνήτης και ανοίγει(παρεπιπτώντως δε φαίνεται στη φώτο)
ο τηλεφωνητής δεν χρειάζεται όπως είπε και ο Σπύρος.

----------


## gibsonlp

ρε παιδια που τον εχει τον τηλεφωνητη και δεν τον εχω δει εγω?δεν εχει επαφες για να κουμπωσω εγω πανω...

----------


## vasilllis

> ρε παιδια που τον εχει τον τηλεφωνητη και δεν τον εχω δει εγω?δεν εχει επαφες για να κουμπωσω εγω πανω...



δεν εχει η πλακετα του κεντρου 4κλεμες tip.tel. ring κατι απο ολα αυτα;

----------


## Nightkeeper

Ο τηλεφωνιτης αυτος ειναι αρκετα παλιος,δεν εχει τονικη αλλα μονο παλμικη κληση,στο ΙΝ θελει εντολη για να καλεση και στο ΤC κανει reset σε περιπτωση που αφοπλιση ο χρηστης να σταματιση να καλει,γιαυτο το λογο θελει ρελε δικο του. Διαφορετικα σε συνδιασμο με τις σειρηνες μπωρει να μπει ενα ρελε με διπλες επαφες,οι μεν για τις σειρηνες και οι δεν για τον τηλεφωνιτη.

----------


## gibsonlp

Χωρίς τίτλο.png ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ?ΤΟ RESET ΠΩς ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ?

----------


## gibsonlp

ακουει κανεις?

----------


## vasilllis

> Χωρίς τίτλο.png ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ?ΤΟ RESET ΠΩς ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ?



προφανως στην τροφοδοσια του τηλεφωνητη(που δεν εχεις σχεδιασει).Δες επισης το σχεδιο που εχεις κανει η ΙΝ ειναι η COM? γιται αν εχω καταλαβει καλα συνδεσεις σε NO NC ενω πρεπει να παρεις την common και την ΝΟ ή NC.

----------


## gibsonlp

παραπανω μου γραφανε οτι θελει και την ΝΟ και την NC.η τροφοδοσια του ναι σωστα.Η ΙΝ μου ειπαν παραπανω οτι ειναι η COM

----------


## vasilllis

> παραπανω μου γραφανε οτι θελει και την ΝΟ και την NC.η τροφοδοσια του ναι σωστα.Η ΙΝ μου ειπαν παραπανω οτι ειναι η COM



o stinger?? σου γραφει οτι η ΙΝ ειναι η com.λαθος θα καταλαβες.
ΑΝ δοκιμασεις με ενα πολυμετρο θα δεις οτι com kai NC κλεινει κυκλωμα και oταν ενεργοποιηθει θα κλεινει η com-no.οποτε παρε μια απο τις δυο επιλογες.

----------


## gibsonlp

η συνδεσμολογια ειναι σωστη της σειρηνας?

----------


## vasilllis

λοιπον:
σειρηνα - κεντρο
0  παει στο 0v του κεντρου(στο σχεδιο τα εχεις μπερδεψει)
12v-12v κεντρου (εχει και aux+ kai -  ?  )
ssr- bell κεντρου  .δεν ξερω το bell του κεντρου ειναι + ή - .συνδεσε το αναλογα με  την εξοδο στο αντιστοιχο ssr.
Επισης τσεκαρε το το fls πρεπει να ειναι ο φλασερ της σειρηνας οποτε θα συνδεσει παραλληλα με το ssr.
tmp-0v  κεντρου (σωστα το εχεις)
tmp-tmp κεντρου(δες μηπως θελει αντισταση)

τηλεφωνητης

εδω δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω αμα δεν δω σχεδιακι.Αρχικα μετρα το μπουτον που εχεις αν κλεινει κυκλωμα συνεχεια (οσο δεν πατας το κουμπι)τοτε συνδεσε το να κοβεις οποτε το πατας στην τροφοδοσια του τηλεφωνητη(για να ρεσεταρει.)
λογικα οι αλλες 2 κλεμες που εχει περιμενουν να κλεισουν κυκλωμα μεταξυ τους ωστε να τηλεφωνησει.
Αρα εκει θα βαλεις την επαφη του ρελε in-no.το πηνιο του ρελε θα το βαλεις στο aux και στο bell του κεντρου ωστε οταν δινει ταση να χτυπησει η σειρηνα να οπλιζει και το ρελε.

----------


## gibsonlp

το bell του κεντρου δεν εχει προσημο οποτε SSR+ με bell.Το FLS συνδεεται απλα με το λαμπακι της σειρηνας και τπτ παραπανω μαλλον καθως θελω να αναβοσβηνει ετσι κ αλλιως.το TMP- παει με το 0V και το TMP+ παει με το ΤΜΡ του κεντρου σωστα?

----------


## vasilllis

> το bell του κεντρου δεν εχει προσημο οποτε SSR+ με bell.Το FLS συνδεεται απλα με το λαμπακι της σειρηνας και τπτ παραπανω μαλλον καθως θελω να αναβοσβηνει ετσι κ αλλιως.το TMP- παει με το 0V και το TMP+ παει με το ΤΜΡ του κεντρου σωστα?



κανε να χτυπησει ο συναγερμος και μετρα με πολυμετρο το bell τη βγαζει + ή  -  . και συνδεσε το αντιστοιχα ή αν εχεις manual  .
το fls  ειναι για την λυχνια, δεν θα το συνδεσεις στο bell να αναβοσβηνει οταν χτυπαει; 
το  tmp  βαλε το οπως λες.για να εισαι 100% σιγουρος μετρα με ωμικα στο πολυμετρο να κλεινουν κυκλωμα οποτε πατας το διακοπτακι.υποψη μπορει να χρειαστει αντισταση το κεντρο.

----------


## gibsonlp

οκ το επιασα.το dialer στην ΝΟ και ειμαι κομπλε αρα,το RESET πως θα το συνδεσω?μονο αυτο μου μενει

----------


## vasilllis

> οκ το επιασα.το dialer στην ΝΟ και ειμαι κομπλε αρα,το RESET πως θα το συνδεσω?μονο αυτο μου μενει



προφανως στην τροφοδοσια του.καθε φορα που θα το πατας θα κοβει την τροφοδοσια του τηλεφωνητη.

----------


## gibsonlp

το ενα ακρο το ειχε συνδεδεμενο πανω στο ρελε.το αλλο ακρο?

----------


## vasilllis

> το ενα ακρο το ειχε συνδεδεμενο πανω στο ρελε.το αλλο ακρο?



\

δεν καταλαβαινω την ερωτηση.

----------


## gibsonlp

τα ακρα που να τα συνδεσω?μιλαω για το ρεσετ

----------


## vasilllis

ο τηλ/της εχει κλεμες 12v-0v. εκει θα βαλεις την τροφοδοσια του.εν σειρα με το 12v θα βαλεις το κουμπι ωστε να κοβει την τροφοδοσια του.

----------


## gibsonlp

οκ,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε!ελπιζω να τα κατεφερω...

----------


## stinger

> με τη σειρηνα ολα καλα οπως μου τα γραφεις.στον πινακα ομως ο οποιος ειναι αυτος http://www.e-fireandsecurity.co.uk/prodzoomimg4020.jpg τι ακριβως στελνω?το ρελε ειναι αυτο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35571 το οποιο επισης πως θα συνδεθει?εχει απο τη μια προφανως τις επαφες του πηνιου και απο την αλλη ΝΟ,ΙΝ,ΝC.To reset το πληκτρο σε τι χρησιμευει?τελος το Dialer ηταν κ αυτο πανω στο ρελε,πως το συνδεω?



μαλλον τελικα τα εχεις μπερδεψει και στο σχημα που εκανες και οτι σου ειπα...
συμφωνα με τις φωτογραφιες που εβαλες το ρελε τελικα το ρελε το εχεις για την σειρηνα?? τον τηλεφωνητη η και τα 2??
οι επαφες του ρελε σου ειναι ΝΟ,ΙΝ,ΝC που στην ουσια αν επαιρνες ενα οποιοδηποτε αλλο ρελε θα ελεγε COM,NC.NO..στην περιπτωση σου εχει ονομαστει ΙΝ διοτι παιρνει παραλληλα τροφοδοσια και την δινει στην NC οταν ειναι σε ηρεμια και αν προσεξες δεν εχεις τιποτα συνδεδεμενο εκει..οταν διεγερθει θα δωθει το ρευμα στην  NO και απο εκει σε οτι ειναι συνδεδεμενο..στην περιπτωση σου ο τηλεφωνητης για να αρχισει να καλει...αυτη ειναι η λειτουργια του ρελε..
οσον αφορα το reset που λες εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι κουμπι πανικου και τιποτα αλλο..βασει των φωτογραφιων παντα μιλαω
προσπαθησε να καταλαβεις και να κανεις σωστα το σχεδιαγραμμα προτου προχωρησεις...σε εχει βοηθησει πολυ και ο βασιλης..μην κανεις τα ευκολα δυσκολα

----------

vasilllis (25-07-12)

----------


## stinger

> οκ,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε!ελπιζω να τα κατεφερω...



εγω φιλε μου θα το εκανα κι ετσι...πιο μασημενο δεν γινεται

----------

vasilllis (25-07-12)

----------


## gibsonlp

stinger εισαι θεος.βρηκα το μανουαλ του τηλεφωνητη και ειναι αυτο.http://www.alphaltd.gr/images/stories/Tel_DTMF.pdf οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να διαφοροποιησω λιγο το κυκλωμα σου...

----------


## stinger

συμφωνα λοιπον με το μανιουαλ
οσον αφορα το αλλο που εσυ λες reset πρεπει να ειναι μπουτον πανικου διοτι δεν σου χρειαζεται για τον τηέφωνητη οπως καταλαβαινεις

----------


## gibsonlp

αν το κοκκινο του μπελ που παει στο ρελε το ενωσω με το ΙΝ παλι το ιδιο δεν ειναι?αντι για το 12V που λες

----------


## stinger

οχι φιλε μου δεν ειναι το ιδιο...η επαφη bell ανοιγει οταν υπαρξει συναγερμος και κλεινει παλι οταν ακυρωθει ο συναγερμος.δηλαδη μεσω αυτης της επαφης οπλιζει και αφοπλιζει το ρελε σου..τα υπολοιπα γινονται αυτοματα στο κυκλωμα..καντα οπως στα σχεδιασα..δεν καταλαβαινεις την αρχη λειτουργιας του σχεδιαγραμματος που σου εχω κανει??

----------


## gibsonlp

εγινε φιλε.θα γινουν ολα οπως τα σχεδιασες!

----------


## Nightkeeper

> stinger εισαι θεος.βρηκα το μανουαλ του τηλεφωνητη και ειναι αυτο.http://www.alphaltd.gr/images/stories/Tel_DTMF.pdf οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να διαφοροποιησω λιγο το κυκλωμα σου...



Δεν το λες καλα,το μανουαλ αυτο ειναι για αλλο τηλεφωνιτη με DTMF και δυο καναλια για κληση.Αυτος που εχεις ειναι πολυ παλιοτερος και εχει μονο PULSE.

----------


## stinger

συμφωνα με το manual που εβαλε ο φιλος αυτη ειναι η συνδεση...πρεπει οταν τα συνδεσει να μας πει αν δουλεψε

----------


## Nightkeeper

> συμφωνα με το manual που εβαλε ο φιλος αυτη ειναι η συνδεση...πρεπει οταν τα συνδεσει να μας πει αν δουλεψε



Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι λαθος η συνδεση,ο προγραμματισμος του ομως δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτον που εχει εδω ο φιλος,δλδ και σωστα να συνδεθη το πιθανοτερο ειναι να μη λειτουργηση λογο λαθος προγραμματισμου του.
Θελω να ανεβασω το σωστο μανουαλ του 1997 αλλα ειναι 1,2mb σκαναρισμενο  και δεν γινεται λογο περιορισμου αν καποιος το θελει ας μου το ζητηση.
Φιλικα . Γιαννης .

----------


## gibsonlp

μπορεις να μου το στειλεις?το mail μου ειναι peterthegod2006@hotmail.com

----------


## gibsonlp

η εξωτερικη σειρηνα τελικα δεν δουλευει.απο την εταιρια του συναγερμου μου ειπαν οτι η επαφη bell στελνει - αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι τελικα εβαλα ρελλε και με το ρελε η σειρηνα δεν δουλεψε ποτε....το θεμα το παρατησα και θα βαλω εναν πιο σιγουρο συναγερμο

----------


## stinger

να μην το παρατησεις..ποια σειρηνα εχεις?ειχες συνδεδεμενη την μπαταρια της σειρηνας οταν εκανες την δοκιμη?λογικα επρεπε να δουλεψει το μονο που επρεπε να κανεις ειναι να αλλαζες την συνδεση του πηνιου τουν  ρελε..δηλαδη το + να το επαιρνες απο τα 12v και το - απο την επαφη bell ....το δοκιμασες αυτο???
αν ειναι να βαλεις ενα αλλο συναγερμο παρε εναν sigma και ξεμπερδεψες...αξιοπιστος και με πολλες δυνατοτητες

----------


## σεατ

τι δεν καταλαβες ακομα  ;; βαλε τροφοδοσια απο τον πινακα στην σειρηνα   ενωσε το ταμπερ  και  ενωσε το ssr-  με το bell  χωρις ρελε .σε ρωταμε ποια σειρηνα εχεις και δεν μας λες;; βοηθα μας λιγο.. πες μας σε τι τιμη τον βρηκες τον συναγερμο; και με τι παρελκομενα;   ρωτα οτι θες

----------


## σεατ

ποσα λεφτα διαθετεις για νεο συστημα; ο συναγερμος σου εινε σιγουρος και αξιοπιστος να το ξες εινε λιγο παλιο μοντελο ομως χωρις πολλες δυνατοτιτες

----------


## gibsonlp

τον πινακα μου τον εδωσαν και απλα επειδη ειναι φιλος αυτος που τον βαζω δεν τον χρεωνω κατι.η σειρηνα μου δεν γνωριζω τι μαρκα ειναι καθως δεν γραφει τπτ πανω.δοκιμασα τις συνδεσμολογιες που γραφετε παραπανω αλλα απετυχαν ολες.απο τη σιγμα που ειδα πινακα,πληκτρολογιο και σειρηνα εξωτερικη η τιμες ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικες και με δυνατοτητα download.δοκιμασα κ με το ρελε με το - στο bell αλλα τπτ.με το ρελε απλα δεν λειτουργουσε καθως εβαζα λειτουργια πανικου και τπτ.

----------


## σεατ

αν μπωρεις ανεβασε μια φωτο τις σειρηνας. δοκιμασε χωρις ρελε και πες μας .η σιγμα εχει καλα συστηματα.εγω ξαναλεω οτι η σειρηνα σου μαλον δεν θελει ρελε.δες στις ριθμισεις μηπος δεν πατισες να δινει εντολη και στην εξωτερικη σειρηνα  και ακους μονο απο την εσωτερικη;;;

----------


## σεατ

συνδεσε μια εσωτερικη σειρηνα εκει που λεει στον πινακα +12v και Bell  να δεις οταν πατας πανικο αν ακουγετε. κανε το παρακατω= πατα 1234prog πατα 01 αν αναβει το δευτερο λεντ πατα 02 να σβησει πατα prog πατα reset. πατα 3και 9 ταυτοχρονα δηλ πανικο και πες μας ποιες σειρηνες βαρανε.

----------


## gibsonlp

οτι εκανα παντως το εκανα σε συνεργασια με την Texecom καθως τους τηλεφωνουσα και μου ελεγαν την γνωμη τους...

----------


## gibsonlp

επισης να πω οτι το ταμπερ της σειρηνας το συνδεσα στην 7η ζωνη του πινακα και την προγραμματισα ως ταμπερ.θα το δω πλεον την παρασκευη καθως τοτε θα μπορεσω να ξαναπαω

----------


## vasilllis

δοκιμασνε την σειρηνα ωσ εξης.βαλε της 12v μονιμα.κλεισε με το χερι το μπουτον ταμπερ που εχει.χτυπαει?
μετα βαλε ενα καλωδιακι απο το 0v sto ssr -.χτυπαει? 
εννοειται θα εχει μπαταρια η σειρηνα.

----------


## Πακης

Εχω ενα veritas 8 και μετα απο αλλαγη παταριας δεν εχει χρονο καθυστηρη στη ζωνη 1 στο παρτ. Στο φουλ εχει

----------


## alpha uk

> Εχω ενα veritas 8 και μετα απο αλλαγη παταριας δεν εχει χρονο καθυστηρη στη ζωνη 1 στο παρτ. Στο φουλ εχει



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ohAmEs6dCJu_Wt

----------

